# Industrial Plus Model 133432



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

We got this from a customer for free. Carb is gummed up, wants to start but bad fuel.

Is any one familiar with this machine? Is it worth rebuilding the carb? I can do it myself.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

I still haven't messed around with this yet. I have to look it up and see what it is and if it's worth repairing.


----------



## Wildbill7145 (Apr 30, 2014)

Nice catch. How do you keep getting this stuff from customers for free? First it was that hot/cold pressure washer and now this (whatever that is). All I've ever been given was an old Graco 395 that had so much paint caked on/in it that I spent days trying to get it working then hauled it to the dump where it belonged.


----------



## The Cutting Edge (May 25, 2014)

Wildbill7145 said:


> Nice catch. How do you keep getting this stuff from customers for free? First it was that hot/cold pressure washer and now this (whatever that is). All I've ever been given was an old Graco 395 that had so much paint caked on/in it that I spent days trying to get it working then hauled it to the dump where it belonged.


I was just thinking the same thing myself. In the spring I had a customer give me a shop vac. That's the only thing I can think of I got for free.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

What can I say we must leave one hell of an impression with our customers. lol.

All my years of painting until the last 3-4 I never got even a tip let alone this type of stuff. Now if one customer will make my truck payments or pay it off I would be happy. lol.

Bill, I actually got this washer around August. I just had the carb rebuilt and it seems to run strong so far. Just in time to store it for the winter.

Not to rub it in but since this past April we have been given....

Titan Aircoat
North Star PW
This PW
2- 24' ladders
40' ladder
3-32' ladders 
and a few different size steps.

Heck we got enough free stuff this year to start another company up.


----------

